# WW1 AAA Video



## tomahawk6 (26 Jan 2012)

A snapshot in time.Allied gunners were trying to protect an observation balloon.The observer bailed early on.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c59_1327268434


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jan 2012)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> A snapshot in time.Allied gunners were trying to protect an observation balloon.The observer bailed early on.
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c59_1327268434


Thanks T6 interesting video.  The Jerry did not look too happy.   ;D


----------



## Privateer (26 Jan 2012)

The pilot looked about 16.  I wonder how many cameras they had set up to capture all of this footage of different aspects of the unfolding event.


----------



## Sythen (26 Jan 2012)

Crazy.. How did he survive that?


----------



## mariomike (26 Jan 2012)

More discussion and pics of the pilot:

http://www.theaerodrome.com/aces/germany/marwede.php

http://www.theaerodrome.com/forum/people/54768-evidence-german-ace-uffz-marwede-machine-gunned-parachuting-balloon-observer.html

"Balloon-Busting Aces of World War 1"
pages 32 - 33.

Apparently, he rose to high rank in the Luftwaffe. But, was killed in a flying accident prior to WW2.


----------



## larry Strong (26 Jan 2012)

Interesting...thanks for posting.


----------

